# An Australian East Coast Get Together, Who's Keen?



## malexthekid (May 5, 2016)

Ok all us Aussies near the East Coast (and anyone else keen), I am sick of reading and drooling about the ECG over the pond. We need to have out own.

Now I have no details to suggest but to start the discussion and see what we can organise.

I would be happy to host but frankly who wants to come to Canberra (it was 1 degree C this morning).

So come on guys (and gals if there are any lurking) lets try get this organised.


----------



## Von blewitt (May 5, 2016)

Maybe something to coincide with the Sydney Knife Show?


----------



## rami_m (May 5, 2016)

I am in either way


----------



## malexthekid (May 5, 2016)

Von blewitt said:


> Maybe something to coincide with the Sydney Knife Show?



That would be a great idea.

Would count me out this year due to some poor planning on my behalf, i almost cried when i realised i had organised with friends to visit. But it would be a perfect weekend.

I will also throw out that a certain Hunter Valley knife maker also suggested (most likely jokingly but it is what sparked the udea for me) having one somewhere where a fishing charter could be organised to catch our "supplies" for dinner.


----------



## pkjames (May 5, 2016)

Hell yeah! last time we enjoyed some nice sushi at Hana JuRin sushi, I was talking about selling knives and Mert was talking about making knives, probably neither of us thought it could end up like today


----------



## rami_m (May 5, 2016)

pkjames said:


> Hell yeah! last time we enjoyed some nice sushi at Hana JuRin sushi, I was talking about selling knives and Mert was talking about making knives, probably neither of us thought it could end up like today



I remember that fondly. Was way too short.


----------



## mille162 (Jun 9, 2016)

I'll be in Sydney July 3-10th, lmk what dates you are getting together!


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 9, 2016)

So what your saying is all the shigs will be in one place :idea2:


----------

